# need a little help



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all, can someone walk me though on how to DL my pics from my Email to this forum. I am having trouble figuring it all out thanks Stephen


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if you want to attach them in a post, you'll have to use the "Go Advanced" button below the text-entry window. Another thing you'll have to do is reduce their file size to somewhere below 100 KB. Do you know how to do that?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Swiftwinglofts said:


> Hi all, can someone walk me though on how to DL my pics from my Email to this forum. I am having trouble figuring it all out thanks Stephen



Might be easier to download the pics from your email software to the desktop
and then attach.

Here's a link to resizing pictures to attach to your posts:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17761

Here's a link to a free picture software program from Google:

http://picasa.google.com/download/index.html

Hope this helps.

fp


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks guys still working on it


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

To tell you the truth, when I import pictures into Picasa and select the smallest
standard size they have in the edit mode and save that, I've never had to reduce the file size. Trick is not to try and shrink it to a non-standard size there, just use the smallest option that they offer, save it to where ever you are accustomed, then just upload it with the manage attachments feature at the bottom of the window where you are either beginning a thread or posting
a reply. 

A window should pop up that asks you where you want to upload the pic from once you 'toggle' the manage attachments button, and then allows you to 'browse' through your computer to select what you want to upload. Hope this
isn't too much info, but if you follow the prompts, you'll probably be fine. 

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi fp,

That is pretty much what I do with webshots, once I upload them to webshots, they are the right size, and I can either load them up here myself, or just click the address of the pic link, select it..cut it and paste it here.


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks for all the help guys i think i almost have it but looks like i can only DL 3 pics at a time... I'll start with my lofts here goes


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

*Some of my birds*

hope this worked


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Swiftwinglofts said:


> hope this worked



It worked. What breed is the middle one? So PRETTY!!..........I want one......LOL


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hi Stephen, Very good pictures. You have some nice looking pigeons. The brown one in the center is quite intriguing.*


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

ok I'm still working on how to get pics uploaded to picsasa from my puter..that way i can post more then 3 at a time...sorry so slow..but trazfering pics on the internet is new to me


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

its a jacobin..i have to pairs..and will prb be breeding a few next spring


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephen, your birds are beautiful, particularly the little guy in the middle. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Stephen, your birds are beautiful, particularly the little guy in the middle. Looking forward to seeing more.


Seems we ALL like "the middle one"........do we have good taste or what????


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

*loft*

LOL yes very good taste and i will post more pics asap...heres my loft


----------



## Swiftwinglofts (Nov 28, 2006)

and heres a few more shots the pic on the left is the release door from my young bird racing loft


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your birds are beautiful as is your loft Stephen.  
Look forward to seeing more pictures.

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Stephen, your birds are very handsome and the loft looks great. Ready for more pictures when you can post them  .

fp


----------

